# Please Sign Petition to Keep Homeschooling Legal in Sweden



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, I am an american in Sweden and there is a law proposed that will outlaw home schooling in Sweden. Please support our Home school organization by signing this petition for People outside of Sweden to show their support of home schooling in Sweden. Please spread this petition far and wide on your regional e-groups. The USA is big, and 3% home school. Sweden is small with few home schoolers, only about 100 in all of Sweden, so to make an impact we need international support. Thank you.

SIGN PETITION TO KEEP HOME SCHOOLING LEGAL IN SWEDEN
http://www.rohus.nu/en/?English_information

Also, there is a terrible case where a home schooling was used as the basis of a neglect charge and a 7 year old boy was removed from his family. It was done in a terrible way, uniformed police removed him from his family from his seat on a plane. He has been separated from his family for more than a year.

Read about it here:
http://sites.google.com/site/homesch...nic-johannsson

or watch this:





The only people who are supporting this kid's return or reporting on it are American Christian home school groups.I really hate the way they turned this new report into a tirade against UN child convention and 'socialism', but it explains the scenario. People should have the right to home school! I know a person who did personal interviews of everyone involved in this case. They concluded this is truly just a case of abuse of power. This was a loved and well cared for boy, his family was just a bit to alternative for their community and rubbed people in power the wrong way.

Show support for his family by signing this petition:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/ret...to-his-parents

Contact Authorities to show support for his family:
http://www.hslda.org/hs/internationa...nResources.asp


----------

